# Viair 444c fill rate?



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone running one viair 444c compressor with a 4 gallon tank? Curious what your fill time is? Seems like mine has slowed down alot. Took 1 min 20 sec to fill 135-150 this morning. Couldn't find that compressor on their site for the specs. My smc check valve is new.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

how old are the compressors? did you run the compressors with the viair check valves, and you just replaced them?
On brand new dual pack of 444's refill time from 110 to 145psi is usually 45-50 seconds, so I would say your time frame for a single compressor seems ok'ish
you might be seeing some wear on the piston seal.


----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

fasttt600 said:


> how old are the compressors? did you run the compressors with the viair check valves, and you just replaced them?
> On brand new dual pack of 444's refill time from 110 to 145psi is usually 45-50 seconds, so I would say your time frame for a single compressor seems ok'ish
> you might be seeing some wear on the piston seal.


I bought it used, and have been using it for about 2 years. Last year i ran it with the viar check valve, then upgraded to the smc valve, didnt seem to make a difference.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Blackstage2 said:


> I bought it used, and have been using it for about 2 years. Last year i ran it with the viar check valve, then upgraded to the smc valve, didnt seem to make a difference.


Sounds like the compressor is toast, honestly.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

shouldnt be taking nearly that long to fill 15psi you sure your gauge is reading prorperly??? i know my v2 when its cold will go up very slowly and usually overfills it a few psi (when it gets warmer during the day ill have 155-158 psi in my tank 

it shouldnt be more than 30 to 45 seconds to fill 15 psi


----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> shouldnt be taking nearly that long to fill 15psi you sure your gauge is reading prorperly??? i know my v2 when its cold will go up very slowly and usually overfills it a few psi (when it gets warmer during the day ill have 155-158 psi in my tank
> 
> it shouldnt be more than 30 to 45 seconds to fill 15 psi


My v2 is fairly new, not even a yr old. Its also been about 55-60 degrees here this wk and its still slow. Guessing the compressor is on its way out


----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

replaced my compressor. all is good now :thumbup: 38 seconds from 130-150


----------

